# Sharing Books with other kindle users



## jfd19 (Jan 18, 2010)

SO I am just about ready to buy a kindle. Is it possible to buy a book and share it with another person that has a kindle? If I buy the book and "give" it to another kindle user is that possible? I have seen a sire where this could be possible but seems a bit complicated. Anyone heard or done/know how to do this?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The only way to share books is if that Kindle is also on your Amazon account.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

JFD, I "share" Kindle books with my son who has a kindle and is on my sccount, my other son's GF is also on my account with her kindle, and I am about to add my father and his new Kindle to my account.. we can all share any of the books on my account. And unlike the Nook, we can all read them at the same time, no need to wait 2 weeks while 1 person has it.

Now, if you mean someone who does NOT have access to your kindle account, then no, you cannot share with them legally any Kindle DRM book. You can share any non-drm book that you get for free from any of the numerous sites out there.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

There have been extensive discussions about the morality of this or whether Amazon MEANT to allow us to do this, but you can share a book with someone if you _temporarily _add them to your account. (they deregister from their account, you add them to your account either from their kindle, or by entering their serial number on your Manage Your Kindle web page, send them the book, deregister their kindle). If you search the forums for "deregister" you'll find a lot about it.


----------

